# Hey Guys, another Newbie has joined



## boomer3835 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hope everyone is doing well.  Looking to change up the diet plan.  Spring is coming and would like to start cutting after bulking during the winter.  Would be awesome to receive some suggestions from everybody. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2013)

boomer3835, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Feb 22, 2013)

*

  Welcome boomer..........!!!
*


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 22, 2013)

Additional generic welcome comment


----------



## oliolz (Feb 22, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Additional generic welcome comment



ditto.


Welcome over!


----------



## brazey (Feb 22, 2013)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## THE-BEAST (Feb 22, 2013)

just wanted to say hello.  I wa a member a couple of years ago.  Just started back to the gym and looking forward to talking to everyone and getting as much info as possible.  Its time to GET SWOLLEN!!!


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Boomer.  Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Feb 26, 2013)

You came to the right place...Welcome...


----------



## Cork (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome to IML Forums! 

Make sure to support the sponsors. 

You can always check outOrbit Nutrition for the best prices on bodybuilding supplements. You can use ORBIT109 at checkout for 5% off and keep an eye on those daily deals!


----------



## seyone (Mar 2, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

welcome, this board is very good.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome


----------

